# Simple Basics with a Kick TUTORIAL * r/o



## Neptune870 (Jun 22, 2007)

So, I try to keep my stash downsized and pared down, but I still yearn to do colorful looks (hence my numerous amount of pigment samples, cheap and keeps me creative )

This tutorial was created so EVERYONE can look polished and radiant in less than 15 products, and with easy technique.

On to my tools used!!





Face:

FOUNDATION: *MUFE Face and Body Foundation (Ivory-20)
CONCEALER: *Neutrogena 3 CONCEALER: in 1 Concealer (fair), technically for undereyes only but I use it on blemishes too, im that pale 
BLUSH: *Cargo Blush-The Big Easy
CONTOUR: *BE Warmth (too orangey for me, I need another contour/bronzer)
HIGHLIGHTER: *MAC Lightscapade

Eyes:

BASE: Urban Decay Primer Potion
LID: Wnw Cream Shadow-Cafe Au Lait
CREASE/LID: Shu Uemura ME 850 Brown
BROWBONE: Shu Uemura IR White 900Y
LINER: Bobbi Brown Gel Liner -Graphite
MASCARA: Maybelline FullnSoft
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler

Lips:

Bobbi Brown Champagne Tinted Lip Balm

12 products for a full face, not that bad right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a minimalist at heart!

Onto brushes




*MAC 263 (for liner)
*MAC 187 (for Blush and Highlighter)
*mark blush brush (for contour)
*Chanel 12 brush (fluffy, for browbone and blending)
*Stila 21 (I think this is the number, for creasework)

Typically I do my eyes first so any fallout I can clean before I start on my face

STEP 1: Prep eyes with UD PP
*Put just a dab on the fingertip and smoosh it with your other finger (on the other hand) and just spread around the eye lids, making sure to even get near the lashline as well, don't rub your eyelids off though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STEP 2: Cream shadow as base
*Using the Wnw Cream shadow helps the Shu shadows go on smoother (UD PP tends to make things streaky/chalky if it doesnt have some sort of buffer in between), plus I really love the Wnw shadow, its a pretty cafe beige with sparkle.










STEP3: the CREASE
*Don't be scared ladies, this is where the MIRACLE Stila brush comes in. Its got that slanted tip so you can easily do wind shield wiper motion. Put some shadow on the brush, hold it to your eye so that the longest bristles on the brush are in your eye socket, wipe it back and forth. You can kind of move the brush to blend it into your lid a little so its not this stark crease of taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















STEP 4: BROWBONE/TEARDUCT
*Using the Chanel 12 fluffy brush, grab some Shu White 900y and brush it on your browbone, blending with the taupe, you can also take some of the shadow and pat it in your tearduct area; it makes the eyes look ethereal and away (yet still polished!)










STEP 5: LINER
*Everyones afraid of Gel liner but its the easiest thing! Take your MAC 263 brush (godsend), make sure it has a lot of product on it, but not excess (see in the pic how my brush is coated, but theres not clumps of it on?) To make it more clear, make sure that you have enough on where you could easily write something without it skipping. As long as you have enough product the liner will be smooth and not skip. Gentle press the coated brush into your lashline, blending it in with your lashes and slowly working from the inner tearduct out. I love this brush because its so thin you can get a great thin line, or expand it however you want.
















STEP 6: LASHES
*Easy step, take your shu curler (or whichever you own) and curl those suckers!
*Add mascara
Yay your peepers are done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















STEP 7: BASE
*Take of your foundation and work it into your face (I like to put a little on my finger at a time, do half my face, then put more and finish the rest,)
*Dab your concealer where needed, and use your fingers (which should be clean, i keep a cloth nearby or run to the b-room) to blend it out. I find that the warmth of my fingers helps the concealer to meld with my skin and the foundation














STEP 8: BLUSH, CONTOUR, HIGHLIGHT
*Take your MAC 187, swirl it lightly in Cargo TBE and pop! it on your cheeks (it helps if you smile to find your apples). I love the MAC 187 b/c it lets me apply where I don't look like bozo the clown)
*Using your mark flat brush, swirl it with a miniscule amount of BE Warmth, suck in your cheeks, and sculpt your cheekbones. I always make sure that its not too orange by rubbing with my fingers to blend it into my face, remember, with BE warmth, LESS IS MORE.
*Using my MAC 187 again (just wipe it against your hand to get away any leftover Cargo TBE) and swirl it around MAC lightscapade. Buff the 187 on tops of cheekbones, bridge of nose, and even a little on the forehead and chin to give your skin a glow!)













STEP 9: LIPS
*Apply whatever product you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to go natural with a balm

and TADA!!! You have finished





BUT WAIT, what if you are bored with that? You want more color, but have no idea how to incorporate it without looking like a pollack painting.

Here is my take on two ways you could put it color that takes literally a minute.

First, greens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just added a thick smudge of green liner (doesnt have to be neat) over the BB gel liner (I used Urban Decay 24/7 Liner, covet). Then, using that Stila angle brush before, I picked up a little teal pigment and did the same crease action like I did with the taupe.













2nd way, purples! I used Urban Decay Deluxe E/s (ransom) on the lid (just patted a little with my finger), put a TINY bit of mac sauce pot glitter liner just in the upper middle lashline, and Urban Decay Deviant 24/7 liner in the waterline. A few products in a few places makes things really fun!

















I hope you enjoyed this tutorial and got ANY tips from it. It was fun to make it and I hope to do some more in the future


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 22, 2007)

What a great GREAT tut....nice photos. I'm lovin' the end-result!!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!
so soft and pretty


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Bybs (Jun 22, 2007)

You have gorgeous glowing skin. Love it.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great tutorial and cute ideas w/ the color!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 23, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## breathless (Jun 23, 2007)

awesome tutorial! thanks veeeeeery much! i'll have to try this out.


----------



## macface (Jun 23, 2007)

cute.


----------



## wafflebees (Jun 23, 2007)

i love this and you're adorable


----------

